# Is natural bamboo safe?



## Safwah (Mar 3, 2010)

Id like to introduce toys to my tiel so im running ideas through my head on what i can create. I noticed some bamboo growing nearby and the applications are pretty endless when you think about it. So im wondering if natural bamboo is safe for tiels? Talking about the bamboo that has died and broken off, or maybe even freshly cut then dried.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have seen some people make play gyms out of bamboo. Here is a link about safe bamboo to use http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx It says NOT to use the Chinese Sacred or Heavenly Bamboo, which is listed as TOXIC for birds


----------

